# εθνικoπαράφρονες



## nickel (Jan 8, 2011)

Η εμβάθυνση στην _εθνικοφροσύνη_, σε οποιαδήποτε διάστασή της, ακόμα και την αυστηρά γλωσσική, απαιτεί χρόνο που δεν διαθέτω, αλλά υπόσχομαι δεν αποκλείεται να επιστρέψω. Θα καταθέσω κάνα-δυο αποδόσεις για τον _εθνικόφρονα_ που μάζεψα εδώ κι εκεί:

*national-minded*: The political crime was transformed into a crime against the nation, and, therefore, the division was no longer between the Left and the Right, but between the "traitors" or "EAM-Bulgarians" and the _ethnikofrones_ (national-minded). Just as _ethnikofrosyni_ (national conviction) became the principal element of the post-Civil War dominant ideology, communists were depicted as completely alien to the nation.
_Becoming a subject: political prisoners during the Greek Civil War_ By Polymeris Voglis

*nationally-minded*: This tortuous statement—and indeed the whole episode—in no way profited KKE but rather damaged it significantly in the eyes of nationally-minded' citizens, at a time when practically everyone was 'nationally·minded'.
_British intervention in Greece_ By Heinz Richter

Συνώνυμα:
nationalist / nationalistic
patriot / patriotic
jingoist / jingoistic
chauvinist / chauvinistic
flag-waving

Για τους *εθνικοπαράφρονες* πιστεύω ότι το αντίστοιχο είναι το *lunatic nationalists*.

Συζητήσεις για τον ελληνικό όρο:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_08/01/2011_427870
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/eqnikoparafr.html


----------



## sarant (Jan 8, 2011)

Ο Μανδραβέλης θυμάται λάθος. Για τη λέξη "εθνικοπαράφρονες" είχε γίνει φασαρία με τον Βελόπουλο και την Αυγή. Στην υπόθεση Λιοναράκη-Βασιλάκη ο επίμαχος χαρακτηρισμός ήταν "νευροπαθείς ψευδοπατριώτες".


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2011)

Μπράβο, ήθελα κάποιος να ξεκαθαρίσει το μπέρδεμα, γιατί κι εγώ δεν θυμόμουν ποια μύγα μύγιασε ποιον.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2011)

Και τώρα, με πολλές λεπτομέρειες και παραπομπή στο άρθρο με το οποίο ο Φ. Κρανιδιώτης απαντά στον Π. Μανδραβέλη:
Εθνικόφρονες και εθνικοπαράφρονες

Εγώ θα τις έχω ξεχάσει πάλι σύντομα τις λεπτομέρειες. Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι είχα συνεργαστεί κάποτε με τον Λιοναράκη και ήταν λεβεντιά άνθρωπος.


----------

